# DIY Steeping/Stirring Question



## Glytch (27/7/16)

I'm about to make my first DIY batch 

I have a DIY Stirrer and was wondering how much time it shaves off the steep time of a liquid? Also do you leave it stirring constantly (24/7) or stir once or twice a day? If so, for how long?

Do I need to keep the liquid in an air-tight container while stirring?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kimbo (27/7/16)

With the heating pad i let it go for about eight hours


----------



## Glytch (27/7/16)

No heating pad on this one. DIY jobby  It's actually a self-stirring coffee mug. Little motor and stirring jobby inside a travel mug type thing.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (27/7/16)

Glytch said:


> No heating pad on this one. DIY jobby  It's actually a self-stirring coffee mug. Little motor and stirring jobby inside a travel mug type thing.


Will the motor handle thick juice?


----------



## Glytch (27/7/16)

I think it will. Going to try it with plain VG first.


----------



## zadiac (27/7/16)

Stir for about 3 hours a day en then let it sit overnight and do that for 3 days and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Glytch (27/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Stir for about 3 hours a day en then let it sit overnight and do that for 3 days and you'll be good to go.


Even with no heat?


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/16)

I also have a diy stirrer with a pc fan. It does ok with 40/60 but not so good with 30/70.
I let mine stirr in an open glass flask while I mix something else. When I am done with the next mix, I put that on the stirrer and bottle the first one. Then I do the shake thing for 2 weeks.
We all would like juice to steep faster but sometimes time is the only and best way. You can't hurry good wine or e-juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/16)

I do not stir or apply heat at all. Just a vigorous shake after capping. Then into the dark cupboard for at least a week with a daily gentle shake. Some types of juices (like tobaccos) I let cure for longer. Works for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (27/7/16)

Thanks. I've decided on the manual steeping method of waiting.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

